# Should we import xbox one s from US ?



## krish_techie (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I Know that xbox one s is not official in india. But, If i get it from friends in US will there be any problems here ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 17, 2016)

No, it should be absolute fine.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 17, 2016)

krish_techie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I Know that xbox one s is not official in india. But, If i get it from friends in US will there be any problems here ?



you aren't clear with your question. What kind of problem you mean, customs or warranty claim or something else?


----------

